

Congress Quietly Deletes Key Disclosure of Free Trips Lawmakers Take - WalterSear
http://www.nationaljournal.com/congress/congress-quietly-deletes-a-key-disclosure-of-free-trips-lawmakers-take-20140630

======
edoceo
Maybe a new problem for AllAreGreen to solve?

